# Try number 2!!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just set a couple dozen. I'm hoping I have better luck this time, I recently added a frizzle too so I'm hoping he has gotten lucky with tha ladddiiiieeesssss. Lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Woot woot! We'll be rooting for you! Frizzles are a lot of fun.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck!..


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! ️


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm wishing you luck cuz I know you were disappointed with your last attempt.Remember I didn't do too good either-6 chicks outta 27 eggs.My worst hatch ever.So good luck,CM!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you CQ


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Well so far so good. The incubator seems to be keeping a steady temp in the kitchen.


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Any good news? What day are you at?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I see air sacs but no veins yet. This is day 4-5, is that normal?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Just candeled. Out of 29, 22 have vein development


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

That's awesome


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Got my fingers crossed!


----------

